# Merlin USA Introduces Heather Williams



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey All- Check out the pics below of friend and model Heather Williams--she is doing some modelling for us and I think you'll like them! Heather is not only a Merlin USA model and avid archer, but she has a long list of achievements outside of our sport also! ESPN Outdoor and X-Games participant, Motocrosser, Race car driver, Reality-TV celebrity, and aspiring Rock Star to name a few! Check her out at www.heather-williams.com . Many more pics of her there!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Another shot-


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

congrat to her. would like to see one of these bow someday.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Heather with the Merlin Excalibur 37..a pair that will beat a full house anytime!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

OK....we know.....here ya go.....


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

One more....yes nitpicks we'll get the drawlength and arm twist straightened out, lol...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

More to come....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This is awesome, Kevin.

Hello to Heather, and I KNOW that she will love that new Excalibur she is showing us!

Those are really great pictures of the Matte Camo Excalibur. Again, I, for one, wouldn't hestitate for one instant to HUNT with one of those...and then change it right over to my TARGET BOW!

We have a Matte Camo in the area....and it looks even better than that picture shows it to be! the owner is shooting it as his TARGET RIG...and his 3-D rig, but plans on hunting with it too, all at the SAME POUNDAGE and draw length.

This type of publicity is just great for the Merlin Range of bows!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, Tom. You are dead-on correct, the Merlin Excalibur can be used in any format, target or hunting...the EX37 that Heather is shooting fits the bill to a "T", she wanted to hunt as well as target shoot with it, and at her drawlength of roughly 27", we opted for the EX37 as best option. We have a number of shooters shooting the same bow for target with great results...so why not get it in Matte Camo and have the best of both worlds?


----------



## guitar309 (Mar 31, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Azlandscaper (Jun 7, 2010)

*contact number for merlin usa*

Does anyone have a contact number for merlin usa
thanks


----------

